# Latest from Brushy Mountain on Oxalic Acid



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

From their website:



> Last month we (BM) reported on *Oxalic Acid* being approved by the EPA; however for it to be *used legally it must be registered in the individual states* and have the appropriate label. It has been a process but we (BM) are getting states approved.
> 
> *Pennsylvania is registered and it is available at our location in New Columbia.*
> We are continuing to work with other states and expect several to be approved in the coming weeks. _Later than we wanted._ We will keep the information updated on our website to know where it can be sold.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Hopefully Michigan won't drag their feet on this one. Supposedly their stance on hopguard was " there is enough mite control products registered".


----------



## kingd (Oct 31, 2013)

It's Michigan,they drag their feet on everything.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

snl said:


> *Pennsylvania is registered and it is available at our location in New Columbia.*


Could you expand on this. I'm curious, does BM have exclusive rights in PA at this time to market the "labeled" product?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Mike Gillmore said:


> Could you expand on this. I'm curious, does BM have exclusive rights in PA at this time to market the "labeled" product?


No other company that I know of has joined in "me too" provision that would allow them to label and market the OA. I "hear" others are working on it but as of this moment, BM has it cornered......


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

North Carolina has now approved the use of Oxalic Acid in beehives........


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

Will California be the last state? Any ETA on when it will be available here?

Thanks!


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

For New York beekeepers, per DEC, approval will very soon; perhaps this week?


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

I tried but couldn't find the product on their website. Anyone else find it?


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

NY Bee Wellness said:


> For New York beekeepers, per DEC, approval will very soon; perhaps this week?


If you hear Pat let us know! Deb


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Oxalic Acid approved for use on honey bees in NY 5/29/2015



Oxalic Acid Dihydrate was registered Friday, May 29th, in New York State. 


http://nybeewellness.org/oxalic-acid-approved-for-use-in-ny-5292015/


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Yay, now we are all "legal".


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

South Carolina approved as of 05/26.


----------



## Ekosshadow (Feb 26, 2014)

I've been informed by the Georgia Department of Ag that in Georgia we are legal to use OA for beekeeping with just the EPA registration. However OA cannot be sold or distributed in the state for beekeeping without a Georgia registration. So hopefully BM will be working through the GA registration for distributors here.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Currently New York, North Carolina, Ohio, Oregon, Pennsylvania, and South Carolina are registered and can use Oxalic Acid in their beehives as a mitecide!


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

It is also legal to use in Colorado:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?313459-Oxalic-acid-use-in-Colorado


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

RudyT said:


> I tried but couldn't find the product on their website. Anyone else find it?


I searched as well with no luck. If it's approved in your state, where can you purchase the product with the appropriate "label"?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

BM only sells it as walk in purchase only. No shipping or listing on their site yet.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

The way I read the quote from BM is that they know it is legal for use in other state. But there are labeling and sales restrictions they must overcome before they can sell outside of PA. I could be wrong though.


----------

